# AKC Hunt Test Judges/ Handlers Seminar



## birdboy (Sep 11, 2007)

It has been confirmed that Jerry Mann from AKC will be our presenter at the Hunt Test seminar on Saturday, February 2nd.

Sign in 8:00 am and seminar will begin promptly at 8:30 am 
Lee Kay Center, 6000 West 2100 South, Salt Lake City, UT
The cost will be $25 and lunch will be provided

Seminar is co-sponsored by Wasatch Hunting Retriever Club and Weber River Retriever Club

Please email me your information ASAP if you plan to attend ASAP.

Thank you!

Cari Leavitt
WHRC Secretary
[email protected]
(801) 971-5867


----------

